# iPod mini 1er génération batterie



## laMarseillaise (13 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous 

J'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de transférer une batterie de iPod Nano sur l'iPod Mini
Tout deux de 1er générations 
URGENT MA VIE EN DÉPEND
MERCI A VOUS


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2013)

NON.

Envois nous une faire part de décès.


----------



## laMarseillaise (14 Mars 2013)

est ce possible de réaliser ce qu'on veut faire ?


----------

